# 90%+ Of Bodybuilders Have NEVER Run A Proper PCT



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2020)

*90%+ Of Bodybuilders Have NEVER Run A Proper PCT*

https://youtu.be/2kjx1U6PKFA


----------



## Freak66 (Apr 28, 2020)

I knew a guy who got gyno surgery 3 times lol, huge guy and participates in bb comps and has won a few


----------



## anton_wayne (Apr 30, 2020)

how much tamoxifen and anastrosole u think is adequate on cycle


----------



## anton_wayne (Apr 30, 2020)

500mg test p and 500mg tren weekly?


----------



## anton_wayne (Apr 30, 2020)

meant monthly


----------

